# HDR in PS CS4



## CNCO (Feb 22, 2010)

I want to start off by saying I am new to HDR. I am fascinated by it. I noticed that PS has a HDR option. File > Automate > Merge to HDR. Has anyone used it? I tried it with with an image that I had. I changed the exposure to +2 and 
-2. Then I merged all 3 images together. I was not sure if order mattered in the final result but my outcome, I was not please with.

I am going to buy Photomatix to do HDR. What are you pro's using?


----------



## Provo (Feb 22, 2010)

This topic has been covered here multiple times. Here's a short summary of HDR Software.
* Photomatix Pro=Crowd Favorite
Artizen HDR
Easy HDR
Photogenics HDR
*Dynamic Photo HDR= 2nd choice

**HDR tutorial**:::=Good Resource=:::


FYI People this is what a well done HDR is supposed to look like not that crayola friendly pictures being uploaded lately here by some.
HDR Examples


----------



## mudthirsty (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree..  that Stuckincustoms website is a great tutorial and has beautiful samples.


----------



## mr sussex (Mar 9, 2010)

Are you sure you are doing it correctly?

You need more than one exposure to create an HDR photograph, from what you say, you are using only one.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2010)

hdr with one photo - Google Search


----------

